# Fire Fox and Fonts



## Spud (Aug 2, 2004)

I generally compose my posts in word and then paste them into the MT forums (my spelling stinks). Now that Ive dumped Internet Explorer and gone to Mozilla Firefox I find that the second paragraph in my post has messed up font size and style.



[font=&quot]For instance both of these paragraphs are supposedly Verdana size 2 but they dont view that way for me. Any ideas?[/font]


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 2, 2004)

They look the same on my comp. 

With my eyes I could be mistaken


----------



## someguy (Aug 2, 2004)

I have no clue.  But out of random intrest I copyed it and pasted it in word.  It says times new roman for the first part then for then netxt part it say it is in the font style of &quot  yup &quot never seen that before.


----------



## Spud (Aug 2, 2004)

Wow - I read tshadowchaser's post and checked. Sure enough in intenet explorer, the fonts in my first post view the same.

 However, in netscape and firefox the fonts are completely different between paragraphs. This time I'm entering the text via Firefox without composing it in MS Word first. (edit - and the fonts view the same, must be a MS word firefox problem; guess I'll have two werk without my spelcheker in MS Word).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2004)

If you are using the enhanced editor, it may be picking up some of the 'boogers' that MS word puts into things.

Copy from MS Word to Notepad.
Then copy from Notepad to the editor.

That should allow you to use the MS Word spell chunker, and work around the hiccup.


----------



## Spud (Aug 2, 2004)

will dew that. Thanks.


----------

